# John Lewis Insurance



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

For those of you who have John Lewis insurance. Did you list your Poo under Cross breed (then select Cockapoo from their list) or as a Mixed Breed (up to 10kg)? I'm getting a difference in quote of £6 a month depending on which is picked.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess if it does list a Cockapoo, then you have to go along with that. If it only went as far as Crossbreed or Mixed Breed then you could go for the cheaper of the two.

If this for Roo?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I put cross breed to get a quote but took the policy out over the phone and they asked what the cross was. Is it more expensive to insure a cross breed or mixed breed then x


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Is John Lewis a good insurance then?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, the quote is £6 more for a Cross breed so it makes my John Lewis quote £23.54 which is more than what most people on here have been quoted 

Julie, as you are in the same area who are you with?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mables is £16, you'd think it would be more than Roos....I'm going to get another quote and see if it's gone up xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Karen, will be interested to see what you get.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They ve changed the level of cover, I've got 10k for £16.?? And now they are stating 7.5k for £16.56 and £20.94 for 12k, that's for a Cockapoo x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for doing that. It sounds like they have put their premiums up? Might have to do some more comparisons. Vetsmedicover might be a better deal for me. 

Cheers my dear


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Blimey, just checked vetsmedicover and that's now gone up to £28 a month. Didn't it start at something like £17?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes they are all cheeky b****rs , what would your quote be for 7.5k would that be enough Clare xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes I'm looking at everyone doing life time cover up to £7500


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Was your quote with John Lews for the 7.5k or 12k ? X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm currently paying £18 per month with John Lewis for Biscuit but am going to get a quote for Honey tomorrow. Will be interesting to see the difference. Do they not offer a special deal for two?! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Was your quote with John Lews for the 7.5k or 12k ? X


It was the £7.5k Karen


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I'm currently paying £18 per month with John Lewis for Biscuit but am going to get a quote for Honey tomorrow. Will be interesting to see the difference. Do they not offer a special deal for two?! x


Hi Jane, I can't switch Obi from Argos because of his pre-existing Meningitis  My premium with them doubled after the claim but I a managed to negotiate it down to £29 a month.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> It was the £7.5k Karen


Gosh I presumed it was for the 12 k . Try pets at home I nearly went with them and you can bring the cost down by upping the excess and you £20 gift voucher x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Will take a look at them too, thanks!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm with Vetsmedicover, Janet managed to negotiate a slightly better deal. Think she got it down to £26 for top cover.

But having said that, I've decided to go for a lower cover next year. Will look at lower cover ie £5k.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I was with John Lewis last year and had 7.5k for £15 per month, on renewal they asked what crossbreed he was and then cockapoo came out at £21 per month. However, they have a new insurer on their online quotes and the 7.5k cover came out at £12! I rang my vet to ask if 12k was necessary and they said it would be very rare and 7.5k should be sufficient. Changed to that cover but obviously needed to be aware there is 14 days waiting when you change. John Lewis was still far cheaper than some others.
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just been to check my renewal as I just looked at the price and then filed it! I am paying £15.82 per month (for £10, 000) and Daisy is down as a 'Crossbreed (unknown)'. There wasn't a Cockapoo option when I took it out and they haven't asked for any other info. I do feel a bit concerned about it as I would hate to find that I wasn't insured but really dn't want to have to pay more!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

We are with John Lewis too and I don't think there was an option beyond cross breed when we joined. I saw an interesting programme a few nights ago saying that pet insurance was one of the fastest growing insurance fraud areas and premiums were rising as a result. I guess this is the proof of that. Lola is about £16 a month I think.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty is with John Lewis and is down as a crossbreed as there was no cockapoo choice when I insured her. She is covered to 10k and it's £20.37 a month.

She was insured with More Than previously and it jumped up a bit this year and John Lewis was more competitive so I switched to them.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

We had real trouble when we renewed Oakley's insurance with JL. We thought we should tell them that he was a Cockapoo & not just a crossbreed & the insurance went up extortionately. They have just changed underwriters & it appears that some of their software hasn't been updated. When we tried a new quote online it was a lot cheaper so DH rang them back asking for it to be investigated & when they came back to us they had sorted it out.

The new policy is now £12k for the premium cover as opposed to £10k on the old one. We stayed with the old policy as there is a 14 day period during which we wouldn't have been covered & as Oakley had just had the snip, we didn't want to take a chance on any complications occurring.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee is listed as a crossbreed, we pay £17.97 for the £10k cover with John Lewis and had no problems when we made a £200 claim a few months ago.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well having checked every one who does life time cover for at least £7k per year (not per condition or per condition per year) the best two were John Lewis or M&S (only £2 between them). Virtually all insurers list Cockapoo in the cross breed lists now. I have gone with JL at £23.52 a month. Best I could find for the cover I wanted. 

For those starting their insurance search or renewing, I found this page on Which quite useful when trying to compare like for like policies. 
http://www.which.co.uk/money/insurance/reviews-ns/pet-insurance/pet-policies/

As I'm now paying £23 a month for Roo and £29 a month for Obi (and no doubt both will go up next year) I'm seriously considering just putting money away in a bank account once Roo is one year old and no apparent health issues. For Obi I will have to maintain his policy because of his pre-existing condition.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo's renewal came through and it had gone up by another £3 a month despite no claims, no surprise there really. I shopped around and also did a new online quote with JL and it came out £3 a month CHEAPER than what I paid last year! I rang JL and asked if they could match the price on my existing policy. They said they couldn't  COMPUTER SAID NO ...lol .s So I asked if I could cancel my existing and take out the new online one. Computer said YES, hurrah!  Only downside is that as it's a new policy there is no cover for the first two weeks (as per normal). If I had got my act together and looked in to this two weeks ago I could have started the new policy then and would have been covered by old then new but I'm just not that organised. However, maybe you can be when it's your turn!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great idea ...however are you ready... Just out of curiosity rather than do the cleaning, I put in Mables info to see what a potential new quote would be..... Well hers has just recently renewed at £19 and the new quote I've just one was £29 ???????? So no sense there then ....I think it's all rather random x


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

More Than, John Lewis and Marks and Spencer all use the same underwriters (Royal & Sun Alliance) which might explain why the premiums are very similar. You'll probably find that they're all dealt with by the same call centre although the policy wording may have some subtle differences.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have John Lewis for ruby and pay just over £17 - I think I have silver cover ... Does that sound right? 
I can't remember the details I entered, but if Cockapoo was available as a choice I'm sure I would of put it - as I know what insurance company's are like for trying to wriggle out of a claim!!


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I have cover for Oscar with John Lewis and pay £17 per month for £12k. I have him listed as a cockapoo. I found that the excess was the lowest with John Lewis and the cover seemed ok.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

MissCupcake said:


> Has anyone had any experiences with MoreThan?
> We have no idea which insurance company to go with, looks like we'll be considering John Lewis, though! Didn't even know they had pet insurance...


Don't know about more than -John Lewis came out very good with "which" consumer reviews. Google it, it will bring up a table I think with star ratings


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I had more than then when it started to go up moved to John Lewis ...via Vetsmedicover. I've got Fergus insured with Homebase, it was cheaper than John Lewis although not as high a cover it ws 7.5k as opposed to 12k .....but never claimed a penny touch wood x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Don't know about more than -John Lewis came out very good with "which" consumer reviews. Google it, it will bring up a table I think with star ratings


I think Tracy is referring to this:

http://www.which.co.uk/money/insuran.../pet-policies/


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

So, I was just browsing the John Lewis insurance site trying to get some quote for Summer and I found out, if I list Summer as a miniature poodle cross, which she is as she is F1b, the policy is £19.28 per month for the top cover, almost £4 less than if she's listed as cockerpoo. I've rang John Lewis to actually ask them in person and the man confirmed, that it's the right thing to do, if the mum is miniature poodle cross and dad is a miniature poodle, to list her as miniature poodle cross ;-)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds good Petra  great you checked .. 

I have heard good things about John Lewis and Pet Plan dog insurance xxx

Summer sends you licks and sorry about the Honey kisses lol


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, I know I am going to sound naive here, but we insured Arthur with same insurance as he had from the breeder, we never insured our cats when we had them as we had 5 and to be honest we just put money away as they gotinto their golden years!!! so I have little knowledge of pet insurance!! 
Just got Arthur's renewal through ..... It's £7 a month which I now think is ridiculously cheap compared to your quotes so I have looked through the finer details...... Max cover of £ 2k excess of £75 and can't see it mentioning lifetime cover anywhere..... 
Got to put Megs onto a policy so what's your advise is this too little cover?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What was the insurance plan the breeder used .. most use Petplan I think ?????


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Pet pals direct........


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Sounds good Petra  great you checked ..
> 
> I have heard good things about John Lewis and Pet Plan dog insurance xxx
> 
> Summer sends you licks and sorry about the Honey kisses lol



JoJo I loved Honey kisses, she's such a sweet girl, I hope Summer will be as sweet and cuddly as her mummy xx sending them all big cuddle x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on Petra ....get a blumin thread started...I want to hear about your visit x


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

:-D you made me laugh Karen :-D


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't tell Petra lol  xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You meanies ....it's only fair to share xx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

look in "puppy place" Karen  but only because you asked so nicely


----------

